# pixel graphics erstellen....BITTE UM HILFE!



## DiNGO! (1. September 2002)

wie macht man solche pixel graphics?????
bitte dringend um hilfe 
DiNGO!


----------



## drash (1. September 2002)

alles von hand in mit einer möglichst kleinen werkzeugspitze>!!


----------



## DiNGO! (1. September 2002)

danke für die schnelle antwort!

gibt es denn keinen filter oder plugin etc.?
naja, werd mich dann mal ans pixel ran machen 
dingo


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. September 2002)

nein, alles pixel für pixel


----------



## tannez (1. September 2002)

hey smallB,ich war gerade mal auf deiner Webseite (richtig cool) und da hab ich gelesen (about me),dass du auf eine "Berufsfachschule für Screen Design "gehst.Machst du dort ne Ausbildung oder wie? Da ich mich auch sehr für Grafiken und co. Interessiere,würde ich sehr gerne mehr über diese Schule und was man für Anforderungen bekommt erfahren. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen


----------



## Storch (1. September 2002)

Hier gibt es ein paar Infos zu dieser Berufsfachschule für Screen Design in Hamburg ...

click

Einfach mal @ Google eingeben ... da findet man ein paar Informationen dazu


----------



## nanda (1. September 2002)

@dingo
tutorials gibt´s dazu kaum, weil halt alles pixel für pixel erstellt ist. hier sind dennoch ein paar:
link 1 (1 tut englisch) 
link 2 (4 tuts französisch) 

und hier sind noch ein paar interessante seiten zum thema pixelart:
http://www.pixelzentrum.de/ 
http://www.lovepixel.idv.tw/ 
http://www.pixelfreak.com/ 
http://www.mrwong.de/ 
http://www.electriconland.com/


----------



## freekazoid (1. September 2002)

es gibt schon wirklich für alles tuts …


----------



## untread (1. September 2002)

hab mich gleich für die gymanstikschule angmeldet  mein hobby is nämlich kopf kreisen


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *es gibt schon wirklich für alles tuts … *



tuts kann man es nicht wirklich nennen, für solche objekte brauch man kein tut


----------



## Christoph (2. September 2002)

bin zwar nicht der Profi in Pixel-grafiken aber eines meiner ersten Bilder ist ein Teil von "MR.Wong´s Soup apartment" 
http://www.mrwong.de/myhouse/index.htm


----------



## AvS (2. September 2002)

Benutzt ihr für Pixel-Art eigentlich MS Paint oder Photoshop ?

Ich nehm dafür MS Paint, auch wenn ich sehr schlecht bin!


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. September 2002)

photoshop, mit ebenen ist es angenehmer


----------



## Mythos007 (2. September 2002)

um ein e-boy zu werden braucht es aber einige zeit 
aber dann kannst du auch für eines deiner Werke 
10.000 DM verlangen ... viel spaß und bis dann dann M-Boy.

=> eboy.de


----------



## DiNGO! (11. Oktober 2003)

*DANKE!*

Vielen DANK! Kommt spät aber ich war auch ne weile nicht mehr hier


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2003)

Servus!



> bin zwar nicht der Profi in Pixel-grafiken aber eines meiner ersten Bilder ist ein Teil von "MR.Wong´s Soup apartment"
> http://www.mrwong.de/myhouse/index.htm



Entdeckt :--> http://mrwong.packetstorm.ch/otherjail1.gif

(war ja auch nicht so schwer ... steht ja ganz dick und fett Hochi dran ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## NetPerformance (22. Oktober 2003)

*So You Want To Be A Pixel Artist?*

Huhu.. 

Hier habe ich eine interessante Seite gefunden ++  


Gruß
Aaron


----------



## x3n (13. November 2003)

wie kann ich eigentzlich bei ps die farbeinstellungen ändern, so dass ich eben nur noch mit 256 Farben arbeiten kann?


----------



## xac (28. Januar 2006)

More Tutorials of pixel-art pixelart 

Tutorials:
http://www.speccy.org/remakesgraph/tutoriales/tuto.htm

Video-tutorials:
http://videotuts.webcindario.com/index.htm

_EDIT: Bitte keine Uralt-Threads ausgraben_


----------

